# Radeon 4870x2?



## TylerE (Nov 27, 2009)

Any have any experience with a 4870 card in BSD? From what I'm reading, the radeonhd driver is my best hope. I know I'm not going to get 3D, but can I at least get GOOD 2D? (e.g. window dragging is snappy, smooth video playback, no weird trails when stuff gets moved around)


----------



## MarcoB (Nov 27, 2009)

I have an ASUS EAH4870DK and using the radeonhd driver. This works fine. When using Gnome the 2D performance was great. I recently switched to fluxbox and this initially was much slower. After adding Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" to xorg.conf it works like it should work and I don't experience any problems

regards,
Marco


----------



## TylerE (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and took the plunge. 

Initial experience with radeonhd was subpar, even after adding the accelmethod option. However, I noticed that the version in ports is somewhat old (1.2.5), so I grabbed the latest version from git and installed that. Much better now  

While I don't have enough installed for any sort of real analysis, I do know that scrolling in opera is smooth...which is certainly a good start.


----------

